# Cockapoo with a Poodle mom and Cocker Dad?



## dayzees13

Hi everyone, I'm new here but have been reading a lot during the past week. We are looking to buy a cockapoo and I know someone that is selling pups that have a poodle mother and a cocker dad. 

The breeder has told me that these pups are difficult for her to sell because people tend to like the look of the cocker mom and poodle dad and not vice versa. She has said that she has never had this cross before and doesn't think they'll sell well. 

It's a friend of the family and I think the pups are very cute. In doing a little online research, the only reason I see as to why the dad is not usually the cocker is because it could be difficult for a small female poodle to deliver the larger babies. Well, the babies are here and are very cute (although all pups are). 

Would I be making a mistake in buying one of these mixes? The breeder seems somewhat uninterested in them and even has them marked at a discounted price. I will also add that I have purchased one other cockapoo from her recently where the mother was the cocker and we love him and have had no issues. 

Sorry for the long post, I would love any input. Thank you!


----------



## wellerfeller

The reason of size and difficulty whelping is the only reason that the cocker is normally mum. I don't know that it does make a difference to the look of the resulting puppies? They are still 50% cocker 50% poodle. Do the pups look different from the others you saw? I would be more concerned with the breeding dogs being health tested properly, if all the tests are in order I wouldn't let the matter of the swap in which is the mother dog bother me. Personally I don't think buying a pup of this mix would be a mistake


----------



## KJP

wellerfeller said:


> I would be more concerned with the breeding dogs being health tested properly, if all the tests are in order I wouldn't let the matter of the swap in which is the mother dog bother me. Personally I don't think buying a pup of this mix would be a mistake


I agree with wellerfeller 

Although still young (just coming up to 4 months), my friend has a pup of this mix and she's very similar to my dog at that age and adorable - my dog had poodle dad/cocker mum


----------



## dmgalley

Jake has a cockapoo mom and a cocker dad. He looks like a cockapoo the only problem I have us he mats a lot because he had wavy/curly gut that is thick like a cocker. He does not shed. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1

I don't think it should make much difference now that they are born, some Cockapoo's have more Cocker type coats or shape and others favour the poodle whichever parent is which, I would worry more about having a puppy from a breeder that doesn't seem so interested in them and finding out if she does all the health tests on the parents, and help with the socialisation, why did she decide to breed them in the first place?


----------



## dayzees13

Thank you everyone for your responses, that's exactly what I've been reading online. The breeder told me that she thought the adult dogs were separated well but that the cocker "got to" the poodle before she could stop it. She has had a vet out to see them and has the paperwork. It seems like a rather laid back home, as the breeder has the puppies inside and has her children, ages 10 and 12 helping to take care of them. I met her 10 year old and he told me he helps to feed them. I don't know if maybe one of the kids accidentally let the cocker get to the poodle or what the situation was. I just wanted to be sure that this wasn't a situation I should be concerned about. Thank you everyone for your response.


----------



## Weaktea

Bruno has a poodle mum & cocker dad. Breeder said poodle mums tend to produce fewer pups. Bruno has wayvy/curly hair with no moulting but his features are very like a spaniel.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

My only concern is of the "accident" part of it. My breeder has her dogs in her home also and has grand-kids and adult kids in and out of the home. I have no doubt they help out to. My breeder has 17 dogs...  including now 24 puppies to take care of. Having intact dogs is a BIG responsibility. So being a breeder you don't want ACCIDENTS.

Plus the fact she is not going to put much attention on to these lovely puppies. At that age they will need all the socializing and care they can get. The first few months will form their future. 

I probably could over look the "accident" part, but not that way she is caring for the pups. If you feel she is putting as much care and effort into these "accident" pups as her other puppies then you should be fine. If she isn't then I would be concerned on the care of the puppies.

Also being the mother is a poodle, you may want to make sure of the size of the Cockapoos. If the poodle is standard, then the Cockapoo probably will be a bigger than normal Cockapoo.


----------



## dayzees13

I do feel like she's putting in as much effort and she says she's been doing this 17 years and has never had it happen before. It was a smallish litter with just 4 pups but I saw them when they were 2 weeks and they all looked healthy from my untrained eye (meaning well-fed and clean). The mom is a miniature poodle.


----------



## dmgalley

I would care more about the dogs having had the proper testing (Jake's did not) 
Cockapoo liters can vary so much I don't think it matters that the mom was the poodle. You will love it just as much. It is still half poodle half cocker. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded

dmgalley said:


> Cockapoo liters can vary so much I don't think it matters that the mom was the poodle. You will love it just as much. It is still half poodle half cocker.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I have to agree. The genes are still a 50/50 mix, does it matter which parent is what? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## wilfiboy

There are dogs on here where the mums are poodles x


----------



## nicky65

Charlie's mum was a cockerpoo and his dad was a cocker spaniel. Can anyone tell me which F type he is? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy

He's F1b .... First generation bak crossed to a cocker spaniel x


----------



## nicky65

If I were to breed from my F1b cockapoo with a cocker spaniel what would the puppies be classed as?! Also, would a dogs temperament or character change after mating? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoJo

nicky65 said:


> If I were to breed from my F1b cockapoo with a cocker spaniel what would the puppies be classed as?! Also, would a dogs temperament or character change after mating?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You may find the articles about cockapoo percentages and generation breeding useful on my site


----------



## Ted

Hi Our Ted has a poodle for mum and cocker for dad, not sure that it makes any difference?
His coat at the moment is just wavy with thicker parts near his armpits?? 
Marie


----------

